# Is an optical drive really necessary



## skyisover

As the title says, do you really need an optical drive. I've heard people tell that the last time they used it was for OS. Well since I intend to install my OS via USB I have no use for the optical drive. I get games via online download now instead of disk. I rarely burn disks and if I did, I have another computer for that. So do I need one, is it a major component. I was going to get the Pioneer BDR-2207 but after researching a little more, I don't need. Any reasons to get one?


----------



## Murlocke

I rip blu-rays on almost a daily basis. I can't remember the last time I use a optical drive for anything else. I have windows on a faster USB drive (it installs much faster than from a disc).

I can imagine most people on here don't use them. Most get everything digital at this point.


----------



## mingqi53

Nope! Haven't used one since I installed Battlefield 3 many months ago.. much faster to have a DVD to load an 11 GB game than it is to download haha

If your games are small in size, or if you have incredibly fast internet, no point in optical drives anymore. I use that area for cable stuffing!


----------



## thepoopscooper

i was about to take out my optical drive and put a fan up there because the last time i used it was when i got bf3 as a gift.


----------



## safe

There is no technical reason why you can't run without an optical drive. I did for a while when a drive of mine died. You are fine to go ahead and leave it out.

As you mentioned, downloads and streaming take away from the necessity somewhat, however, I personally would not go without one. Basic SATA DVD-R/W's are extremely cheap and in most cases there isn't a whole lot of use in saving a single 5.25" bay.


----------



## skyisover

Well if I DID get one then what would be the maximum budget you or I would spend for one?


----------



## The Master Chief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Well if I DID get one then what would be the maximum budget you or I would spend for one?


Depends on if you want to play Blu Ray's or not.


----------



## Big-Pete

in my build i havent had an opticla drive. never use CDs/dvd/BD i stream 99% of my content!


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyisover*
> 
> Well if I DID get one then what would be the maximum budget you or I would spend for one?


$15 tops for a normal CD/DVD one


----------



## kz26

Do you need to work with optical media? For most people, the answer is no. Windows and Linux operating system installs can be done via USB or even over the network. Games these days are almost all digital. Even for games that have DVD media (e.g. Battlefield 3) you will still spend a fair amount of time downloading updates and whatnot after installing.

An optical drive is handy to have around for that off chance you need to read or burn a CD/DVD/Blu-ray. In that case, use a USB-SATA adapter so that you can move the drive around to different computers when needed. If you regularly burn/rip music CDs or do a lot of DVD/Blu-ray work then I suppose it would make sense to have a drive, but this is a minority of users.


----------



## djriful

Not for everyone but yes for me...

My 10 years old Honda car still use Audio CD (no MP3 support and Aux). =)

+ OS installation.


----------

